# Rate my SIG!



## SavageWaffle (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea, title says it all x]
1~10 Please
1=Lowest
10=Highest


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 20, 2008)

8/10

That's real funny, and I wish I could edit videos like that..


----------



## Rowan (Aug 20, 2008)

very good


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

7/10, but looks funny


----------



## fischju (Aug 20, 2008)

I rate is MASSIVELY over the 50kb limit 

But it isn't bad otherwise


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 20, 2008)

9/10

And its over the limit for the forum rules


----------



## SavageWaffle (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, im sorry il change it =O


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 20, 2008)

That was on the shoutbox the other day.  XD  I saved it then.  Whoever did that was certainly witty.  =P


----------



## xJonny (Aug 20, 2008)

3/10 for the editing and because I don't get it.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 20, 2008)

I like it. 7/10
Although WAY TO BIG. Nice editing though.


----------



## Gore (Aug 21, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> 3/10 for the editing and because I don't get it.


What's not to get? He went Super Saiyan.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 21, 2008)

10/10 !!!!!


----------



## fischju (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I'm officially pissed that this sig is still here and my 142kb sig was removed within an hour of me putting it up (less time than it took to make)


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice.  Animation is smooth and it's pretty funny.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

It got removed...


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> It got removed...


bankai kirby everyone can see it is removed and you do not have to post
you are post crappity crap crap crap because you want your post count to go up 
and you keep bringing dead TOTALLY dead topics back up its getting annoying


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

@bankaikirby 
No shit sherlock.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> BankaiKirby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG KUPO
And thanks for that offensive avy of yours.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats alright how long did it take you to realize ¬_¬
silly person


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

can someone describe it or reupload somewhere?


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Ack Bankai why did you bump this....But its a good thing as you let others (like me) see the whatever thing it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .... what teh heck is it anyway...


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

*Ava removed (852.29 KB), limit is 50 KB -staff

Nice Sig =)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 5, 2009)

What the hell?!?!

Why did you bump this thread?


----------

